# Stunted Baby



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

I bred a pair that started to feather pluck the babies. The chicks are 22 and 19 days. I have pulled them to hand feed 2 days ago. My problem is that they both seem to be stunted in their growth. My question is will stunted chicks eventually catch up to their normal counterparts? I was looking at some comparison pics and their weights are way too light for their ages but they are eating the formula like little piggies. They look like half naked chickens. I've never had this problem before. Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...with stunted babies take care to feed 10% of body weight at each feeding. feeding more will cause more harm than good. Eventually they will catch up, though more smaller than normal.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

srtiels said:


> OK...with stunted babies take care to feed 10% of body weight at each feeding.


On the bag of formula I use (exact) it says 10 to 12 percent of body weight so I feed them about 5-7 cc each feeding which is hard because 1 of the babies keeps crying and begging like they are starving to death. Thank you for your help


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

if you are weighing babies before each feeding in morning and keeping track of weight gains/loss
i wouldn't worry if they are not losing any weight it might be babies brain has not told it is full yet...i found reading a post srtiels wrote on hand feeding very informative try reading it.
if your interested that is...you'll find it just above this post called hand feeding chart 
hope this can help you out


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I find this chart very helpful. I use it as a guid on how much they should weigh and how much to feed. Babies well squawk as soon as they see you. lol I used to think I wasn't feeding them enough. Tell I realized they are like little voltures. lol


http://www.cockatiel.org/articles/handfeeding.html


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you all for the comments and suggestions. Glad I came onto this site


----------



## Lucy101101 (May 13, 2021)

srtiels said:


> OK...with stunted babies take care to feed 10% of body weight at each feeding. feeding more will cause more harm than good. Eventually they will catch up, though more smaller than normal.


Hi I need help my 2 babies cockatiels one looks smaller than it’s sibling why That


----------

